
A Collection of brain games - nicpic
https://github.com/aviaryan/BrainGames
======
DrScump
After installing on Windows (7 pro), I only get an error dialog box:

"The procedure entry point ucrtbase.terminate could not be located in the
dynamic link library api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll."

~~~
nicpic
Please open an issue on github
[https://github.com/aviaryan/BrainGames/issues](https://github.com/aviaryan/BrainGames/issues)

